# Wilsonaria Tropic Breeze 'Everglades' HCC.AOS



## Drorchid (May 7, 2009)

This Oncidium intergeneric must get one of the tallest flower spikes with the most number of flowers of any orchid that I have seen. The flower spike is 9 to 10 ft tall (2.5 to 3 meters), with probably about 300 - 400 gold and bronze flowers. Needless to say I could not fit the whole flower spike behind the black cloth, so I asked if Yoko (Jerry's wife) could stand next to the plant:






















Robert


----------



## nikv (May 7, 2009)

That is amazing! :clap:


----------



## swamprad (May 7, 2009)

That is so cool!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

It looks like you used masking tape to tape flowering stems to a stalk! :rollhappy:


----------



## Drorchid (May 7, 2009)

shhhhhhhhh! Don't give away my secret!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

LOL! Let me know how you got the stems to grow that way. Is it an asian culture trick?


----------



## toddybear (May 7, 2009)

Yes, the stems are perfect!


----------



## Elena (May 7, 2009)

Wow! :clap:


----------



## Candace (May 7, 2009)

Yikes.


----------



## Hera (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful and amazing.


----------



## P-chan (May 7, 2009)

Wow!! My mouth is still hanging open! What a spike!!! :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (May 7, 2009)

Is it April 1st again? Will we be foolish again?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2009)

Actually, it looks like an espalier.


----------



## Jorch (May 7, 2009)

wow! perfectly horizontal branches, really, how do you do it?? oke::rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (May 8, 2009)

how ever it was realized  , it is a performance !!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 8, 2009)

Wow! I gotta get one of those. How much Oncidium sphacelatum is in this cross?


----------



## Ayreon (May 8, 2009)

Wow that is S-P-E-C-T-A-C-U-L-A-R!


----------



## paphioboy (May 10, 2009)

wow!! what's in the parentage that gives such tall spikes..? I bet it would make a good landscape plant..


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 11, 2009)

Hi Paphioboy,

Did some digging, the Onc. wydleri (or more correctly, Onc. baueri) gives upto 3 m spikes. It contributes 50% to this cross. Onc. sphacelatum, which can give 2 m spikes, contributes a further 25%.

I already have a sphacelatum which has nice firm stems with lots of flowers. Now I need to get some wylderi pollen.


----------



## paphioboy (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, Tyrone. I have a sphaecelatum, but the spikes are not as long and the colour not as bright, but the plant is a very vigorous grower. Just thrown in full sun and left to its own devices. Maybe I shall find a better clone..


----------

